# iPad 1 charging via USB but not detected on Win/Mac



## rikstaparr (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys/girls

My first post here, and hopefully someone can help. I'm pretty advanced with iOS devices, but this one has me stumped. I have the iPad 1 which when connected to my Win PC/Laptop/Macbook will only charge and is not detected by the devices. Windows give the Unrecognised error and the Macbook doesn't see it at all. iTunes will not detect either. I have put the iPad into restore mode, still nothing. I have put it into DFU mode, still nothing. I have even downloaded Tinyumbrella to try and exit restore in the hope to get it going. I have also tried 3 different USB cables on all the devices.

I suspect the logic board hardware issue? But if anyone can help then it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance......Rik..


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Were the cables you tried genuine Apple cables or knock offs? I have seen little issues like that with the cheaper "OEM" versions.

Examine the pins where the cable connects on the iPad. Could be bend, cracked problems in there.


----------



## rikstaparr (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Headrush, thanks for the prompt reply. A couple were the 'cheaper' ones, but I have tried an OEM cable and it's the same. I have inspected the connecter and if anything at all the centre pin looks to be very slightly lower than the others.......When I plug in the cable I get the audio output from the pad indicating that the USB is connected and Pad shows 'Connect to iTunes'.

Would it be worth replacing the dock connector?


----------



## rikstaparr (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Headrush, thanks for the prompt reply.  A couple were the 'cheaper' ones, but I have tried an OEM cable and it's the same. I have inspected the connector and if anything at all the centre pin looks to be very slightly lower than the others, i have straightened it.......When I plug in the cable I get the audio output from the pad indicating that the USB is connected and the Pad shows 'Connect to iTunes'.

Would it be worth replacing the dock connector?


----------

